# Surface Pro 3 Pros/Cons



## Cege Smith

There's a decent Black Friday promo on the Surface Pro 3 that I am considering. I'm currently a MacBook Pro/iPad user, and am extremely intrigued by the idea that I could consolidate all of the activities I do on 2 machines to 1. 

I'd love to hear from any Surface Pro 3 owners. What did you come from and what do you like/don't like. Do you feel like you are missing anything?


----------



## kwajkat

If I were you I would hold off until this spring for a couple of reasons. One is the 12 inch ipad will be out and there is some discussion that it will do what you are looking for. Two the Surface comes out in May which means much better deals on the 3 will start coming after the first of the year.  That $100 off isn't that great of a deal. Also remember going to a windows op vs apple you will be subject to more problems not encountered with apple such as viruses etc.  I have a surface pro 2 as well as macbook pro and ipads as well as androids and I keep going back to apple in the long run for every day usage. It is a cleaner easier system.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I have a surface 2, and it drives me nuts when I have to wait for updates when I turn it on. The battery life isn't that great either. I  had to exchange it twice for charging issues. I like it when it works, but I seem to always go back to ipad or MacBook .


----------



## Ewa

luvmykindle3 said:


> I have a surface 2, and it drives me nuts when I have to wait for updates when I turn it on. The battery life isn't that great either. I had to exchange it twice for charging issues. I like it when it works, but I seem to always go back to ipad or MacBook .


Is it that bad??
I wanted to buy it...it looks awesome and since I work as an editor for write my paper for me I thought it'll be comfortable for me to use it...but since you've got such problems with it, now I am not sure whether I should buy it 

sorry -- no promotion outside of Book Bazaar


----------



## AltMe

I have the top of the line model of 3. It replaced my games laptop and outperforms it.

I use it with a bluetooth mouse and k/b, and a 34 inch monitor.

Its brilliant!

The only down side is if you run it for more than 6 hours at a time, the usb port overheats, and you get interruptions to usb hub you need to plug things in with. Its annoying when your cable internet switches back and forth to wifi because the port fritzes. But I solved this by running a laptop fan on the side, so the airflow goes in the side ventilation holes on that corner.

For travelling, its even more brilliant. More grunt than my previous 7kg laptop has, in just 1kg. 

I waited for the 3 version to come out, so I could replace my previous laptop. The 2 doesn't cut it, so dont be tempted. 

All the 3 models have a heat problem, but only the top of the line models seem to have the port problem. The middle of the range works fine for another writer I know who only writes and uses the net on it.

If you dont like wifi, you need a usb to Ethernet adapter. You need a micro-hdmi to hdmi adapter to go to a monitor.

The k/b cover for the 3 is very good, and works fine when traveling. It doesn't have an insert key though, hence me using a different one at home.

If you can get a good deal on one, go for it! The 12 inch version might well be better, but the 3 was worth waiting for. imo.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Thanks, Timothy. It's nice to get a review from someone who is using a product in a real-world situation.

Isn't a new version supposed to be coming out momentarily, though?


----------



## AltMe

bizmuth said:


> Thanks, Timothy. It's nice to get a review from someone who is using a product in a real-world situation.
> 
> Isn't a new version supposed to be coming out momentarily, though?


I dont know actually. I haven't been paying attention. Since the 3 came out, its been all I wanted, so I stopped looking forwards. When I see a 4, I'll look at it, but it will need to be substantially better for me to think seriously about upgrading again so soon.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Ewa said:


> Is it that bad??
> I wanted to buy it...it looks awesome and since I work as an editor for write my paper for me I thought it'll be comfortable for me to use it...but since you've got such problems with it, now I am not sure whether I should buy it
> 
> sorry -- no promotion outside of Book Bazaar


I switched to the pro 3. It works a lot better. The battery is much better as well. What I like most about the surface is the office products. I use it more at work when I'm in meetings as my laptop. 
I also like using the pen.

I'm not a big game player, so I don't have a lot of games on it.

Give it a try, if you don't like it, you should be able to return it. I got mine for a great deal, about $300 off!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

